# IH 444 CAV diesel pump



## CookieIH444 (May 31, 2018)

CAV diesel pump. I have just stripped down and resealed the pump on my IH 444. It seems to be pumping on the bench, but when I put it back on the tractor and bleed it I don't get much pressure through the diesel lines and the tractor won't start. I get some smoke coming out of the exhaust when I crank it over. The reason that I stripped the pump was that some water and dirty diesel got sucked up. I have changed the filter and cleaned the tank before starting. Any ideas where I might have gone wrong?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you bleed the injector lines at the injector ends? Also be sure the fuel valve on the diesel tank is flowing freely.


----------



## CookieIH444 (May 31, 2018)

Thanks for your reply; I have been trying to bleed the injector lines at the injector end and I am getting some diesel out; but it is dribbling out not a major squirt; is that what I should expect?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Its hard to say what you did or didn't do.. how far down did you go w/ the pump??
What components did or didnt you take apart?
Did you take the head apart to make sure the pumping plungers were free? Did you remove the 2, 12pt screws to do that or did you do it properly & remove the transfer pump rotor? Did you put the cam ring in the housing correctly? How did you set the timing clip? What about the transfer pump pressure regulator?? do you have it assembled correctly??


----------



## CookieIH444 (May 31, 2018)

Hello, first up thanks for your reply. I followed a video on YouTube, Bundy Bear's tractor shop from Queensland, Australia. Most of the gunk from the dirty fuel was in the inlet filter and metering screw, which I cleaned up pretty well. One thing I couldn't find was the timing clip i.e. the big circlip inside the housing. I was pretty careful when disassembling and I couldn't find one. The tractor has been running, I've owned it for about 10 years and this is the first time I have done any work on the CAV pump; will they work without one? or does every model have them?
The pumping plungers were moving freely, but I didn't diassemble the pump drive.
The cam ring, pump vanes I am sure I got that right. Transfer pump ; the screen, plunger spring assemply on the inlet, I re-assembled that in the following sequence; small spring, sleeve and plunger (cleaned up), new filter, big spring with plunger, main fuel delivery nut.

The pump was pumping on the bench before I put it back in the tractor. I.e. it was squirting out like in the video. I checked the cut out etc. I am getting some diesel coming out of the injector lines when I crank it over. I'll try bleeding it again to see if I can get anymore air out of the system.

If you any more ideas or advice I'll be very grateful as I guess the next step will be trying to find a diesel mechanic.
Once again thanks.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

In the transfer pump end it goes.. small hair wound spring at the very bottom.. sleeve, piston, spring, spring seat w/ the big end UP, big spring & inlet nut..
Post the pump #"s & I'll look up your pump.. I have the CAV program.. to tell u about the clip..
The clip sits behind the cam ring..
Where are you located??


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just looked up your breakdown..
NO clip..
Did you take the cam ring out?? did you get it in correctly?? 2 diff. ways.. clockwise & counter/anti*clockwise..
The arrow on your cam ring looking INSIDE the pump body should be pointing to your Left..
Between the cam ring & the transfer pump regulator, it should run if you have them assembled correctly..
Are you SURE the shut off rod is in the run position >> & NOT in the stop position..?


----------



## CookieIH444 (May 31, 2018)

Hi, thank so much for you help. I will check the cam ring and the shut off at the weekend. Good news on the clip, I was starting to think I had dropped it or something ....

I will also check the assembly sequence of the transfer pump filter and springs.

Thanks again & I will let you know how I go.


----------



## CookieIH444 (May 31, 2018)

CookieIH444 said:


> Hi, thank so much for you help. I will check the cam ring and the shut off at the weekend. Good news on the clip, I was starting to think I had dropped it or something ....
> 
> I will also check the assembly sequence of the transfer pump filter and springs.
> 
> Thanks again & I will let you know how I go.





thepumpguysc said:


> I just looked up your breakdown..
> NO clip..
> Did you take the cam ring out?? did you get it in correctly?? 2 diff. ways.. clockwise & counter/anti*clockwise..
> The arrow on your cam ring looking INSIDE the pump body should be pointing to your Left..
> ...


Hi, I checked the cam ring, I assume that is the round metal ring with the oval centre? I couldn't find an arrow, but I could see the marks where it had previously been against the end plate, so I am certain that it is in the right way around. I also reassembled the transfer pump end in the sequence you said. I did notice that the filter is showing in one of the two holes; picture attached, does that look correct? I have also added a picture of the CAV pump showing the serial number etc. Any way all back together and it seems to be pumping a bit stronger, but the tractor still won't run. If I crank it over a few time with the throttle wide open, then heat the glow plugs it fires up and runs for about 3 seconds. Plenty of grey smoke coming out of the exhaust. The diesel is coming out of the bleed screws on the CAV pump strongly and I have checked all of the injector lines are clear. Do you think the injectors themselves could be blocked? Is it a major job to clean them? Once again thanks very much for you help. I live in Pacific Palms, New South Wales Australia.


----------



## CookieIH444 (May 31, 2018)

Photos uploaded


----------



## Chorlton (7 mo ago)

Hi Cookie IH444,

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I've just rebuilt the pump on a 4 cylinder Massey 35, now has the exact same issue you describe, just about to take the pump back of the tractor again but saw your thread and wondered if you'd found what was wrong.


----------

